# Super NES Classic Edition - 20 games + Star Fox 2



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2017)

In the wake of the overwhelming success of NES Classic Edition, Nintendo has just announced a follow-up to the popular micro-console: the Super NES Classic Edition has finally been unveiled. For *$79.99 USD ($99.99 CAD)*, you can obtain this hardware starting on *September 29th 2017* in both North America and Europe/UK, with 21 games!

Here's what you get with the SNES Classic Edition:


The Super NES Classic Edition hardware
AC adapter (North America only)
USB Charging cable
Two wired SNES controllers (5 feet), which can also connect to Wii Remote
HDMI cable

And here are the games:


Contra III: The Alien Wars
Donkey Kong Country
EarthBound
Final Fantasy III
F-ZERO
Kirby Super Star
Kirby’s Dream Course
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Mega Man X
Secret of Mana
Star Fox
Star Fox 2 (unlockable by clearing the first level of the original Star Fox)
Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting
Super Castlevania IV
Super Ghouls ’n Ghosts
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Super Punch-Out!!
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island


In case you're interested getting one, Nintendo will produce significantly more SNES Classic Edition units than the NES ones did. The company also stated that it'll keep shipping those SNES Classic Editions until the end of 2017. Better get one ASAP if you want it!


I'm happy with the games that we'll be getting. The entire library covers a wide range of genres, and most of the games are really great. However, I can't help but notice some glaring omissions. Where's ActRaiser, Chrono Trigger, Donkey Kong Country 2, SimCity, Super Mario All-Stars, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles In Time, and Tetris Attack? 

I'm also wondering what version of Star Fox 2 will get... Dylan Cuthbert said he was playing the official finished version of the game while developing Star Fox Command, which currently isn't found in the Internet. It might be that particular version that's going to be released on SNES Classic Edition, which had some fixes that the near-final version lacked.



Source 1: http://www.nintendo.com/super-nes-classic
Source 2: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...of_super_nes_classic_edition_but_only_in_2017
Source 3: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/05/a_totally_complete_version_of_star_fox_2_really_does_exist


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Killer Instinct


Would need to get Microsoft & RARE involved to be able to put it on there, I'd imagine it being a big hassle if that's the case.



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm also wondering if we're actually getting the full version of Star Fox 2... I remember Dylan Cuthbert saying that the version that's currently around the Internet is actually a beta version of it.


Pretty sure that the game was near to release back in the day, but due to the fact the SNES was pretty much on the end of its life cycle and the N64 was coming up, it never ended up being released.

Also if I recall, it was roughly at least 95% finished, I think all the game had left was to fix a few bugs, which most likely have been fixed for the Classic's release.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Would probably buy it alone for the Kirby and Mario games hnng. Don't think I should waste on it though since I don't play games a horrible lot nowadays.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm really happy that Secret of Mana got included. I hope I can get my girlfriend to play it with me.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah I agree it's cool to see SoM on there, too bad no Evermore!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2017)

This has definitely piqued my interest! But considering the cost, and the fact that the game I'm most interested in I already have on the wii u virtual console I think I'll probably end up passing.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 26, 2017)

I already have the games I'm interested in on my Wii VC, I won't be chasing this down. It does look very nice though, I can see the appeal!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2017)

This seems really good! I love that it includes Yoshi's Island and Kirby Super Star! I love those games! Granted, I played ports of them so it would be nice to play the originals.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 26, 2017)

These mini consoles are designed to be a taste of the games that were available on the original. So it makes sense that not EVERY game is available on it.

I already own physical copies of ALL of these games, plus a still working SNES console (a few of them actually), so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 26, 2017)

Daaaang!! Consider this guy sold! I don't care how early I have to stand outside my local Target store!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2017)

Meanwhile in Japan, Nintendo has announced the Super Famicom as part of the Nintendo Classic Mini series. Just like its Famicom sibling, it'll feature a slightly different set of games.

Earthbound, Kirby's Dream Course, Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting, Super Castlevania IV and Super Punch-Out!! are not included in Super Famicom. Instead, they get:


Fire Emblem: Mystery of the Emblem
Panel de Pon (known as Tetris Attack in North America)
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers
Super Formation Soccer (pretty much the only Japanese exclusive title)
The Legend of the Mystical Ninja


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...nintendo_classic_mini_super_famicom_for_japan


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Meanwhile in Japan, Nintendo has announced the Super Famicom as part of the Nintendo Classic Mini series. Just like its Famicom sibling, it'll feature a slightly different set of games.
> 
> Earthbound, Kirby's Dream Course, Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting, Super Castlevania IV and Super Punch-Out!! are not included in Super Famicom. Instead, they get:
> 
> ...



I feel we got the best deal here tbh.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In the wake of the overwhelming success of NES Classic Edition, Nintendo has just announced a follow-up to the popular micro-console: the Super NES Classic Edition has finally been unveiled. For *$79.99 USD ($99.99 CAD)*, you can obtain this hardware starting on *September 29th 2017* in both North America and Europe/UK, with 21 games!



Retailers here in Sweden are charging 1500-1600 SEK which is just under 200 USD for the SNES Classic. Who needs scalpers, am I right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Retailers here in Sweden are charging 1500-1600 SEK which is just under 200 USD for the SNES Classic. Who needs scalpers, am I right?



Okay, wow really and the NES one was way less. Better go search ebay lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 1, 2017)

I still want the mini NES. Still too expensive on eBay.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I feel we got the best deal here tbh.



Yeah. FE would have been cool but couldn't care less for the others man.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 23, 2017)

More coverage on the SNES Classic alongside with preorders that went out quick (as disappointingly expected) begun cropping up recently. Here's some more details about it:


Features all of the bells and whistles that the NES Classic had, plus with interchangeable borders to replace the stock black one and the ability to rewind space-time
The emulation quality is nearly up to par with the Wii U, albeit with less input lag
Even though both the packaging and the content of SNES Classic fully complies with Quebec's Bill 101, Nintendo of America won't ship any unit in this Canadian province for some reason


Welp, I'm from Quebec and easily going to miss out on the official complete version of Star Fox 2 for quite a long while. What a bummer. Though, I've played most of the games included in the hardware, so I'll be fine in the long run.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 24, 2017)

I wish they english patched Fire Emblem and gave it to NA but I assume that'd be a lot of work. By the way, JC, quite a few retailers have mentioned that they will definitely have extras on launch day if you're up to waking up early! One I've seen is Toys 'R Us, which usually has less lineup than places like Walmart or Gamespot/EB Games.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 24, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> I wish they english patched Fire Emblem and gave it to NA but I assume that'd be a lot of work. By the way, JC, quite a few retailers have mentioned that they will definitely have extras on launch day if you're up to waking up early! One I've seen is Toys 'R Us, which usually has less lineup than places like Walmart or Gamespot/EB Games.



In terms of the lineup for Toys R Us, I've seen the lines back when the NES classic first came out and they were just as bad as any other big box retailer.
Still one of the better options though, not really the first thing people would think to get it at


----------



## JCnator (Aug 24, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> I wish they english patched Fire Emblem and gave it to NA but I assume that'd be a lot of work.



That game is Fire Emblem: Mystery of the Emblem, which is not only a remake of the original Shadow Dragon and the Blade of Light from Famicom (the Japanese NES hardware), but also introduced the sequel of the 8-bit outing. Both of them were remade once again for the Nintendo DS as Shadow Dragon and then New Mystery of the Emblem. The former is already localized worldwide, while the latter remained Japanese-exclusive.



> By the way, JC, quite a few retailers have mentioned that they will definitely have extras on launch day if you're up to waking up early! One I've seen is Toys 'R Us, which usually has less lineup than places like Walmart or Gamespot/EB Games.



Well, for me, the closest Toys 'R Us store that isn't from Quebec province would be found at Moncton. I'd have to spend over 12 hours of round trip just for that, therefore spending investing more money for gas and stay at an hotel. Not sure I'd bother to afford at that price...


----------



## JCnator (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks like the debacle is over after all! Toys R Us, EB Games and Walmart all confirmed that SNES Classic will be finally sold in Quebec. Although there won't be any preorder due of them being sold out all across the Canada, I might be able to score one unit at my nearest retro game store.

Source: http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2017/09/18/la-snes-classic-edition-sera-vendue-au-quebec (French language ahoy!)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm going to lineup at a store in the morning before it opens on launch day. I really am hoping to get one. I'm still annoyed I never got a NES Classic (and I still would buy one when Nintendo releases them again next year if I can find one!) and I want the SNES Classic even more since it has better games on it. 

I hope Nintendo is not kidding when they say they made more this time.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Christ, kill me now. I work in retail and I'm not ready for the 2000 calls a day asking if we have it in stock.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 21, 2017)

I ordered some clones jic the original stops selling by the time I'm able to get it. Thank god you told me.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 21, 2017)

At first, I really didn't believed the statement that there will be way more SNES Classic units stocked than the NES Classic ever did. Fast-forward close the the launch of that product, and there are plentiful of reports that stores are indeed receiving a much higher amount of these.

As someone who is a fan of SNES in general and never saw a NES Classic in the wild, this news bodes very well for me!


Source: http://www.usgamer.net/articles/sto...-for-launch-than-they-did-for-the-nes-classic


----------



## himeki (Sep 21, 2017)

hope ill be able to get one from a walkin @ toysrus (if i can bribe someone to take me) but honestly i dont think ill bother going super early like i did on switch day bc when i got there i waited outside for half an hour and nobody else was LOL


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 22, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> At first, I really didn't believed the statement that there will be way more SNES Classic units stocked than the NES Classic ever did. Fast-forward close the the launch of that product, and there are plentiful of reports that stores are indeed receiving a much higher amount of these.
> 
> As someone who is a fan of SNES in general and never saw a NES Classic in the wild, this news bodes very well for me!
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a huge difference. I really hope that's true. I would love to get one. It's looking like it's going to be hard for me to get there before the store opens now, like I wanted to, but I could probably get there not long after it opened. I *might* have a chance with this many. Maybe.

I also never saw a NES Classic in the wild. Nintendo seriously did not make enough of them.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 27, 2017)

Reviews are out for both SNES Classic and Star Fox 2, both of which were generally favorably received. It seemed like that the former is a bit of improvement over the NES Classic, with its borders, rewind feature and a game selection that's much more likely to stand the test of time. However If you don't own any Wii Classic Controller, be prepared to hit the reset button of the hardware for either selecting another game or using save state and rewind features.

As for Star Fox 2, the general consensus found its frame rate to be distracting. This is expected, considering the previous installment also suffered from this technical issue as well. Normal difficulty can be beaten without much fuss in less than an hour, but the higher difficulties are worth experiencing for their more nuanced approach to the rogue-like gameplay mechanics.


Can't wait to get my hands on SNES Classic!


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2017)

kjfhkjfh god im gonna have to get up at 6:15 am to get one of these ****ers when the store opens at 9:30 because they only have five :')))


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 29, 2017)

Managed to get one online just minutes before the site crashed and they ran out of stock. Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2017)

First in line in the queue for one! Definitely worth waiting outside for 2 hours &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## JCnator (Sep 29, 2017)

>>LONG-ISH SALTY RANT INCOMING!<<



While I'm aware that Murphy's Law applies to practically every hardware launch, the fact that I haven't managed to land a single proper order for SNES Classic in Canada still makes me livid. I've attempted three of the companies that offer them online, with each failing to do so in different ways.


EB Games has it available for about 42 minutes since midnight, yet it was displaying out of stock the whole time due of a glitch in their website coding. By the time I figured out I was supposed to perform a certain trick to that page, they ran out of stock.

The Source decided at the last minute to not sell these products online, opting for selling 20 units per select store in Ontario and Quebec. Of course, excludes the retailers from my territory.

Walmart is the only place I've actually placed an order for the same unit at about 9 AM EDT. And for some reason, Walmart allowed us to purchase more than 1 SNES Classic per order.
I thought I got lucky to manage the feat within 3 minutes of its availability. My credit card is still charged at the time of writing, but it turns out my order status is backordered. Many, many people are also in the same situation as I do. Unless some sort of wizardry happens, there's no way it'll ever ship within the next 3 days before my order gets cancelled.

At noon, Best Buy took less than a minute to sell every unit it received, despite resorting to a few tricks to go through checkout as fast as humanly possible. Not even PayPal could save the day.


If the whole debacle isn't launch day horrors, then I don't know what it is. Not only the Quebec province was denied from preorder earlier on due of a miscommunication between Nintendo of America and Quebec retailers, but I live in a Quebec region where video games culture is rather lacking and is quite far away from any "significant enough" city. Obviously, either they wouldn't stock any SNES Classic unit or they're already sold out by now. Guess I'll have to continue playing the waiting game for the random restocks that'll occur in the next 6 months or so.

The USA might have the SNES Classic stock situation much better, I can definitely tell that it isn't the case in Canada for those who don't go in stores.



>>END OF LONG-ISH SALTY RANT!<<


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 29, 2017)

The stock situation is not better. The NES Classic had about 10 units per store at launch, this time the SNES classic has anywhere from 30-100 or so depending on the store. That's still nothing. The only people that can get one are the people that camp out overnight or get in at the last minute when stores open at 7 AM. That excludes a large number of people, or in other words, you know, people that actually have other things they need to do. So Nintendo's incompetence still shines through even after the disaster of the NES classic. I managed to barely get my hands on one seconds before ThinkGeek went out of stock and crashed. I drove out to Best Buy, Walmart, and Target today to try and get one for a friend who unfortunately had other things to do besides stay up until 1 AM for a 5 second window to order one, or camp out at 6 AM in the morning to get one. They were all sold out. It's very insulting and exhausting, honestly.

I know they're going to manufacture more, but seriously, you'd think they'd have things more put together than this. A simple pre-order system for a few months that allowed them to take count of how many people wanted one and THEN manufacturing them would've made everyone happy. Instead we get this nonsense. It's pretty clear that Nintendo is trying to capitalize on their newfound popularity and fabricate scarcity to drive up hype and boost their popularity even more by manipulating the supply and demand. Pretty sad. Just get a grip and make more from the start so you can actually make people happy.


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2017)

WitchOfMiracles said:


> The NES Classic had about 10 units per store at launch, this time the SNES classic has anywhere from *30-100* or so depending on the store.



honestly? both places i called had much less than that. one store i called were only allowed 8 for reservations / walk ins alike and they were all reserved, and the second place i called only had five total and hadnt taken preorders. 


Spoiler:  bad quality pic but this was literally all the stock they had after i was given mine











of course this may be because i live in england, but i called two different stores both about an hour out (opposite sides of me though) and thats all they had. total. then again the first store i called (a much bigger out of city one, about the size of a really large asda or smth) only had 50 switches for walk in


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 29, 2017)

himeki said:


> honestly? both places i called had much less than that. one store i called were only allowed 8 for reservations / walk ins alike and they were all reserved, and the second place i called only had five total and hadnt taken preorders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  bad quality pic but this was literally all the stock they had after i was given mine
> ...



It really depends on the area. I live in a very populated area of Southern California so having even 100 units would not last a few minutes, and I'm pretty sure the stores in this area were given less than that anyway. I guess the only thing to do is hope that Nintendo will live up to its word and regularly provide more units over the coming weeks like they promised they would.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 29, 2017)

It's been cool watching people stream them, but I'm glad I didn't grab one myself. Glad it's been a bit easier to grab than the NES classic


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 29, 2017)

Managed to snag a pre-order and have been playing the hell out of Earthbound all day.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 30, 2017)

Wondering what happens after collecting all Pepper Medals on one difficulty in the SNES Classic version of Star Fox 2 does? Well, there are very useful incentives for your subsequent playthroughs.



Spoiler



It permanently unlocks the secret base that's found between Macbeth and Venom for that difficulty. Here, you'll find one of each special weapon, a dual laser upgrade, and the game-breaking homing upgrade. Nothing else than those things. To exit, you'll have to pause and exit the level. Thankfully, the base will never disappear, so feel free to stock up at your heart's content.

There's 13 medals in Normal, 19 in Hard and 20 in Expert. Hints on where to find them is found starting halfway through the document.




And what if you collect all of those medals on every difficulty?



Spoiler



You get bragging rights.


There's a new title screen that replaces Andross's face by Fox, and your Pepper medal count will say "Perfect".




Thankfully, the game permanently remembers exactly which medals you've collected at least once in any playthrough, so don't feel bad if you couldn't get some in one sitting.


Source: https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/937774-star-fox-2/75825679 (spoiler alert)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 1, 2017)

I'll catch up on this thread after posting this, but wanted to share my experience. It's a few days late because I was busy all weekend. 

Basically, I went to Anime Weekend Atlanta all weekend. I was unable to sleep because crappy hotel room, so I went to a Target nearish by. Got there about 5:45am and store was supposed to open at 8am. There was only ~20 people in line so I figured I might have a good chance. At 6am a Target employee arrived and handed out tickets. I was 21 out of 43. Their ticket system was AMAZING. Basically they told us that we were allowed to leave if we wanted and we were guaranteed a SNES Classic if we had the ticket as long as we came back to the store to pick it up and buy it by noon. If anyone didn't show, presumably they would sell those leftovers first come, first served to the people who walked in. I went back to the hotel room and watched TV for a while, then went back after Target opened. When I picked up/bought mine, they mentioned that they ran out of tickets at 7:30, 30 minutes before the store opened. It seemed like people kept coming in to ask about them and were disappointed they missed out. 

I was super happy I got one. The anime con was great, but getting a SNES Classic is definitely the highlight of the whole weekend. I have not played it or opened it yet though thanks to being busy and having just got home a little while ago, but I'm looking forward to doing so later!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 7, 2017)

I received my SNES Classic on wednesday and I really love it. I've noticed that there is some lag though. Nothing game breaking but it can get a bit annoying in games like Street Fighter and F-Zero where every frame counts.

So far I've only played around with the games I'm most familiar with. I'm really looking forward to play Earthbound (never played it) and Super Mario RPG (only played it in japanese) but I haven't had the time to dive into those ones yet.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 7, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> So far I've only played around with the games I'm most familiar with. I'm really looking forward to play Earthbound (never played it) and Super Mario RPG (only played it in japanese) but I haven't had the time to dive into those ones yet.



I'm playing EarthBound for the first time and am LOVING it. I also need to dive into Super Mario RPG, but I have a strict one RPG at a time rule.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2017)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm playing EarthBound for the first time and am LOVING it. I also need to dive into Super Mario RPG, but I have a strict one RPG at a time rule.



i wouldnt worry about it, you'll get stuck in the forest maze for a week


----------



## JCnator (Oct 7, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I received my SNES Classic on wednesday and I really love it. I've noticed that there is some lag though. Nothing game breaking but it can get a bit annoying in games like Street Fighter and F-Zero where every frame counts.
> 
> [...]



Did you enabled the Game Mode on your TV? Did you deactivated every useless display processing feature? If you answer "No" to both of these questions, then that's why there's some noticeable input lag.



himeki said:


> i wouldnt worry about it, you'll get stuck in the forest maze for a week



In order to finish that one part of the level, you need to follow the direction the blue-clad doll is taking most of the time. Though, in one of these areas, he'll leave you guessing where he went, since he won't even appear.


Looks like I won't be getting a SNES Classic anytime soon. My Walmart sent me an email days ago that they officially canceled my order. Ugh.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 7, 2017)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm playing EarthBound for the first time and am LOVING it. I also need to dive into Super Mario RPG, but I have a strict one RPG at a time rule.


I've gotten much more interested in EarthBound since I learned that the creator of Undertale was very influenced by it.

I'm the same way. I just can't divide my attention between multiple RPGs.



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Did you enabled the Game Mode on your TV? Did you deactivated every useless display processing feature? If you answer "No" to both of these questions, then that's why there's some noticeable input lag.


I'll have a look. I've got the console hooked up at my girlfriend's place because I don't even own a TV since my CRT died. Lol.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In order to finish that one part of the level, you need to follow the direction the blue-clad doll is taking most of the time. Though, in one of these areas, he'll leave you guessing where he went, since he won't even appear.



oh dont worry i foudn geno eventually by following tutorials but they were really confusing ones writen on fourms in '99 LOL. i just got lost so much and ragequit for a week fhjfhfjhf


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 7, 2017)

I haven't noticed any lag with the SNES Classic myself, but I do currently have it hooked up to an HDMI compatible computer monitor, not a TV. Computer monitors don't tend to have the extra video processing on it that causes lag like newer TVs do.

I haven't gotten into playing any of the RPGs yet. I'm mostly working on Donkey Kong Country right now. 

Also, I suck at Contra 3. I am convinced I am never going to beat this, even with practice, unless I abuse save states/rewind.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 13, 2017)

This noon, I've successfully placed an order for the coveted SNES Classic on Best Buy Canada in less than a minute after they restocked. The product still quickly sold out a bit afterwards, but everything went far more smoothly than my dramatic 2-weeks-old Walmart order. The best part is, they actually shipped mine within 4 hours! I can finally rest easy until I attempt to order the inevitable N64 Classic.

I'm also tempted to grab one more SNES Classic just to give it to one of my friends as Christmas present, considering on how desirable and difficult-to-obtain it really is.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 13, 2017)

^ You might want to when you can. I feel like it's going to get harder to get the closer it gets to Christmas, since people will get more desperate to find one as gifts.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 14, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> ^ You might want to when you can. I feel like it's going to get harder to get the closer it gets to Christmas, since people will get more desperate to find one as gifts.



I'm going to assume that Black Friday (November 24th) will be the point where SNES Classic would end up being far more difficult to snag. With that in mind, there's still more than a month left for a sizable restock to occur before that day. And even after the holiday season went by, Nintendo will still continue producing those units in early 2018 at very least.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 17, 2017)

So, my SNES Classic has arrived this noon, two days before its expected delivery date. Considering that it was shipped last Friday's afternoon, I never knew Canada Post would continue operating during weekends.


Needless to say, I've spent quite a bit toying around games on this microconsole. From what I've seen so far, the emulation quality definitely surpasses that of the Wii and especially Wii U, despite lacking a system-wide button mapping.
With Game Mode enabled without extra video processing, I find the input lag between the wired controller and TV seems to be practically nonexistant. It's worth mentioning that the official Wii U Virtual Console version of SNES games would always delay input for about 4 frames. The colors on SNES Classic are also noticeably more vibrant than any Virtual Console version of these titles.

The controllers that are included with the console are still as top-notch as many players stated over the Internet. It still has one of the best Control Pad I've ever used in any Nintendo product, alongside with the Wii Classic Controller one. Its size felt just right, it's difficult to accidentally hit any diagonal direction while you're actually holding left or right (I'm looking at you, Wii U GamePad and Switch Pro Controller), and you can slide from one side to another without too much inconvenience. Shame these SNES controllers doesn't have a HOME button to access to the menu without having to get up and hit the reset slider. Although it's something that the Wii Classic Controller could do, but its cord's pretty dang short!

Its user interface might not be something that the players would normally care, yet the one from the SNES Classic is so snappy that it makes a big difference. Here, I felt more compelled to boot the hardware and pick a game than I would with any modern video game console. And that is, once you've learned not to accidentally overwrite a save state.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 31, 2017)

So far, SNES Classic sold about 2 millions units worldwide, which is faster than the NES Classic ever did within a month. It's worth keeping in mind that the latter had much less units shipped and that Nintendo is scheduled to produce way more of these in Summer 2018.


Last Friday, I've managed to land one more Best Buy Canada order on SNES Classic, which shipped around Monday. Looks like my friend will end up receiving this one for Christmas! Now, I can finally stop worrying until another worthwhile Nintendo retro microconsole gets announced.

By the way, if you're seeking to significantly raises the odds of securing an online order for a SNES Classic, here's some tips based on my experiences:



Spoiler



- Don't bother purchasing anything as a guest! Log in/Register in as many online retailers that will stock SNES Classic as you can, and ensure your credentials (e.g. your address, credit card info) are functional and saved in your account. This preparation step is crucial, as this can potentially make or break your chance at scoring a unit.

- Learn the layouts of these websites from searching an article to finalizing your payment, so you'll memorize how to proceed. That way, you'll end up traversing through pages much quicker.

- If your website offers PayPal payment, absolutely favors this method over anything else! Assuming that your PayPal account is properly set up and that you're currently logged in, the website will pick up the address and the information of the credit/debit card you've chosen, therefore skipping a few clicks. That way, you'll save quite a significant amount of time.

- Favors desktop computer over mobile device. Trust me, the pinpoint accuracy of the computer mouse and larger screen estate are beneficial for navigating faster.

- Ensure that your Internet browser of choice goes through the pages as fast as possible.

- Follow a Twitter/Facebook account that is associated with the online store you're trying to obtain a SNES Classic, and seek for any message involving the product. Some of them may end up announcing when they'll stock these things, others won't tell you.

- There are certain websites and communities that will help you tracking for the product as soon as it goes online. NowInStock.net is a good example of that.

- If you know when said website will put a SNES Classic at whichever time, show up at least 15 minutes in advance to give yourself some time getting your account ready for purchase. You'll want to press F5 on your keyboard regularly around the time the product will show up, hoping to see a purchase/add in cart button becoming active.

- The moment the product is available, be quick! I know it's an obvious advice, but never underestimate on how blindingly fast that thing would sell out. It can take anytime between 30 seconds and 5 minutes to empty their allocated stock.


----------

